# MAC at my local fleamarket.



## Jude (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it ethical to purchase bonified MAC products (I checked) from a flea market?


----------



## alt629 (Jun 3, 2005)

what do you mean is it ethical?  are you concerned about the source?


----------



## Jude (Jun 3, 2005)

I am wondering where on earth he got the stuff.  He had the new Lip Gelees and stuff from DBohemia.  I asked him where he got everything and he said it was all overstock. :/


----------



## BadPrincess (Jun 3, 2005)

Most likely it is "seconds". This is the way companies redeem some of their money back when misprints or mistakes happen. (missing labels,misprinted labels, lids too tight etc...) Products are always the same quality as the ones in the retail stores just can't be sold there because they aren't "perfect" So companies sell them to wholesalers, discount stores &  Ebayers etc. I personally think it's great & purchase allot of products this way, buying cheaper is always better... means I can more stuff


----------



## Janice (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe knows someone with a PPID and is splitting the profit with them? They don't clear out new collections that fast.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish I would catch something like that. Are the prices good.


----------



## Jude (Jun 3, 2005)

Here is what I picked up.  He had some eye glasses that looked interesting but I passed on them.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow...that is great. I had Root on my shopping list today but didn't get it. Maybe next time with the Lip Gelees.


----------



## Star (Jun 3, 2005)

I got Root with my Belle Azure haul.  I really like how it looks when I put Coco pigment on top.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_I got Root with my Belle Azure haul.  I really like how it looks when I put Coco pigment on top._

 
That was my reason for getting it too. I'll have to wait though.


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow!! What flea market do you go to?


----------



## Maryfairy (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_Wow!! What flea market do you go to?_

 
Ya really, that what I was wondering. What state are you in?


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 3, 2005)

and do you do CPs?!!!!! lol


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

  and do you do CPs?!!!!! lol  
 
yeah, for real!


----------



## Jude (Jun 4, 2005)

Attias Flea Market on Long Island has the hookup


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 4, 2005)

omg that is awesome! I love flea market buys like that!


----------



## BadPrincess (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Attias Flea Market on Long Island has the hookup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Long Island... nice we go out that way sometimes to race,humm maybe I should go earlier & hit the flea market  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What time are they open till & is it only weekends?


----------



## Starness (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Attias Flea Market on Long Island has the hookup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh! I love that flea market! I used to go all the time!

Where is the booth located? in there? (what it's next to would be fine since I know my way around lol)


Ty doll


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_and do you do CPs?!!!!! lol_

 
I hope nobody thinks i'm stupid, but what is a CP?  Does it mean Credit Purchase?


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 4, 2005)

Custom Purchase


----------



## Jude (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starness* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
Attias Flea Market on Long Island has the hookup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
Oh! I love that flea market! I used to go all the time!

Where is the booth located? in there? (what it's next to would be fine since I know my way around lol)


Ty doll_

 
It is in the hair product shop to the right, just was you walk in through the main entrance.  Right on the counter, he has bins filled with Power Point Pencils, CCBs, Lip Glasses, Lacquers and shadows.  He also had some brushes but they were unwrapped so I passed on those.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Custom Purchase_

 
Thanks so much!  I'm still learning what all the abbreviations mean.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 4, 2005)

OH WHY can't I Live in NY where there are good deals on MAC at flea Markets.... at the flea markets in Michigan they have rusty stuff and old tires...


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_OH WHY can't I Live in NY where there are good deals on MAC at flea Markets.... at the flea markets in Michigan they have rusty stuff and old tires..._

 
That's all we have at our flea markets.  I wish we had someone selling MAC.  I would be there every weekend!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 4, 2005)

every weekend?  Hell- Id be there every DAY!  lol


----------



## Starness (Jun 4, 2005)

Ah yes I know that place! Im gonna check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did they have alot fo eyeshadow colors?

Any noticeable damage to anything you got? Thanks!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 4, 2005)

Our flea market here used to have a couple of places that sold MAC, but it was always older stuff like you'd find in the CCOs.  The prices were awesome ($3 for an e/s) and I've gotten some really great stuff!


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 4, 2005)

Dang, girl, you could clean up buying stuff and reselling on eBay, even at less than full price. You know what they say for stocks and sales: Buy low and sell high!

And why no brushes? All you have to do is disinfect/wash them real well. They might be in wrappers at MAC, but those wrappers aren't sterilly sealed after all.


----------



## banana (Jun 4, 2005)

I think they are stolen


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 4, 2005)

I am so envious of you! There is no MAC store or counters in my city. The closest MAC is about 2 hours away and it's just a counter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I found a place like that I'd buy out their stock! Those are some crazy good deals.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Jun 4, 2005)

I live in LI, where is this flea market? thanks


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

im so jealous i want near me!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Apr 11, 2007)

I want a fleamarket to have Mac near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was it a lot cheaper there?


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 12, 2007)

i miss Jude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she did the MOST amazing FOTDs


----------

